# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng C frame >  Dao cnc

## Anh Ngoc

Các bác ơi, tình hình là e ms vào nghề 1 thời gian, các bác nào làm lâu năm r có thể cho em biết ưu và nhược điểm của dao me xoắn và me thẳng đc k ạ? em vẫn không hiểu nó hơn nhau ở điểm gì và dao nào thì dùng thích hơn với ạ???

----------

